# Benefit Auction Information for Bubba123



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Everyone, We will be having a benefit auction to help Bubba123 with his hospital bill right here on Hobby Talk. The auction will be posted in the Swap and Sell forum, and will start on September 21st. If you would like to help out with a donation of slot related items to auction off, some appropriate die cast donors, or even a cash donation, please contact me via email at [email protected] for details on how to help. All donated items will be auctioned off and 100% of the proceeds will go to help Bubba123 with his hospital bills. All donors will be given credit where credit is due. pig


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sounds like a winner, pp!! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm in . :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:wave: Pig check your mailbox.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm in also...will go take a look downstairs and E-Mail you some pictures later on but, have to go to a Scout Committee Meeting in just a bit.

Partspig this is a great idea...Thanks for doing this!!

Bob


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks Bobzilla!! Much appreciated!! pig


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*i,m in too!*

thats a great idea pp and i,m sure lots of the fellas will pull together to help out our friend buba! i,ll be lookin round the bench for some stuff to auction off. thanx pp for putting this together yer a good friend for hosting this event!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks Joe, any donated items are appreciated! pig


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Just to mention for the guys that are interested in this, We have donations of NIP slots from partspig, custom cars from win43, custom cars from BobZilla, some custom cars from Hittman, and some nice diecast chase cars from 1970AMX, just to mention a few things. pig


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*grab bag for buba*

hey pp 
putting together a grab bag of stuff/parts for the auction. looks like there is some cool stuff already!


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

*add me in p/p*

i have a few thing i will give to help bubba


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*What this thread needs is some pictures...BAM!*

I am putting these 3 Custom slot cars cars built by me up on the block....














































These all have new PVTs in the rear with fresh tires up front.

Batman is on a great running original AFX Magna*traction chassis with NOS Satin Chrome rims and re-pro front tires with Patos decals and a Future clear coat to protect it all. Biff...Blamo...Sock!!

This Number 82 Mullet Beer Indy slot car was casted and then rusted by me. This driver grows to 8' tall after Midnight Eastern Central Time and eats Rats, mice, spiders and such to help around the house. It sits on an AW Mega G chassis. It's all Future clear coated to protect the decals.
Iron Cross was added to make this car even Cooler...yeah baby!!

This Mullet Beer (brewed in St. Paul MN) Modified Stocker was casted by ho models. Spam...you can never have enough. Mmmmmmmmmmmmm Rims are by rrr with fresh New tires too. This AW Mega G chassis is fast but, if you want this body will snap on one of your AFX or AW Magna*traction chassis as well...yes this body is amazingly designed that way!! Boys and Girls just look at that Future Clear Coat shine.

Parts Pig I will send you pictures of these to use in the Auction via Private Message from my Photo Bucket. You can just copy the HTML and post.

I change my HTML names via 1, 2, 3, 4, etc on the ends so if you copy one all you have to do is paste in all the pictures the same and real quick change the last numbers. You will have different HTML names for each car.

Bob...looking to bid on some stuff myself to help out a Great 123 Guy...zilla


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks much Bob! Great stuff! pig


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Oooooo...*

Count me in on the bidding for that nice green Mullet Beer/Spam modified! If I would be lucky enough to win it, I would even drive all the way to Gretna, NE to pick it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*drag truck starter kit*

this might help our boy buba
got a 3.5 ohm yellow jacket arm, dash mags, mura pick ups and a willys drag truk from big hack! hope this helps.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Stuff is on it's way.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Bump up!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

when is the auction going to be?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

The auctions will start on Friday, September 21st. I am going to attempt to get them up and running by noon Eastern Time on that day. Mean while some packages have arrived from Win43, HillTop RaceWay, 1970AMX, Gerome, and I have photo's of some very nice items from Beast1624, and bobhch! I also have a bunch of goodies for the auction, some NIP stuff and some crazy lots of parts, bodies and slot cars. We also will have some very nice die cast stuff available for the auction. Keep the stuff coming fellas! Only a few more days till the auction starts!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: pig


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

two sets of cars. All run good.

Both Tyco cars, Semi Lights up



















Both Life Like Cars, Both light up


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*another body for buba!*

this will be available for high bidder. RRR torino tjet body. think i saw some of the fellas like the torino ! well heres your chance and for a good cause!!
i,m packin my stuff for bubbas auction after i log out. comming to ya pig!


----------

